
Stop Trying to Violently Separate Privacy and Security - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/more-confusion-on-the-difference-between-data-security-and-privacy/
======
StudentStuff
Seems like Mark R. Heckman was trying to reconcile common cases where a
company has data about their customer/user that said customer would like to
control access to, yet the company is actively fighting the actual data owner.

Of course, no data-centric company is going to let you restrict or remove your
data from their database easily, just look at what Google and Facebook do to
their users when end users attempt to revoke access!

~~~
danielrm26
Agreed, but that just seems to me like a clearcut legal question around data
ownership.

